# What Really is so special about the $300-3000+ knives!?!



## TEWNCfarms (May 8, 2018)

They all look so bland and boring but they go for close to $1k so whats so special about them!? They better cut for me or make me high


----------



## dwalker (May 8, 2018)

Any particular knife you are referencing?


----------



## HRC_64 (May 8, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> They all look so bland and boring but they go for close to $1k so whats so special about them!? They better cut for me or make me high



Put "from $500 close to $1k" in your title...and you basically have hype knifes and "collectors"


----------



## cheflivengood (May 8, 2018)

Other than performance and style, I enjoy the connection between myself, the chef, and the crafstman who makes the tools we all love to use. I pay $2k for a knife to give that maker the opourtunity to push his/her boundries to create something beautiful and unique to my craft and personality.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 8, 2018)

dwalker said:


> Any particular knife you are referencing?





HRC_64 said:


> Put "from $500 close to $1k" in your title...and you basically have hype knifes and "collectors"



Well for instance these... I keep hearing people talk about Mizuno... https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...tom-order-ks-style-white-steel-wa-gyuto-hks-1
or from Korin... http://www.korin.com/HNE-SP-253?sc=27&category=280104
and all the knives in between, so many just look bland, and why buy a knife for $500+ when I can get what seems to be exactly the same knife for $150+/-?!


----------



## Godslayer (May 8, 2018)

Hype, materials used, damascus,honyaki, perhaps a more complex grind, some steels are stupidly expensive. But for a daily driver you won't notice much difference.


----------



## Godslayer (May 8, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Well for instance these... I keep hearing people talk about Mizuno... https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...tom-order-ks-style-white-steel-wa-gyuto-hks-1
> or from Korin... http://www.korin.com/HNE-SP-253?sc=27&category=280104
> and all the knives in between, so many just look bland, and why buy a knife for $500+ when I can get what seems to be exactly the same knife for $150+/-?!



Nehoni, basically the gucci and versace of kitchen knives, so your paying for brand name, it is an ebony handle which probably adds a few bucks over a basic ho, it's damascus, so this adds labour in both manufacturing the damascus and finishing it(you have to etch, polish, etch, polish until she's good), most makers charge around double for damascus over monosteel, no idea if it's actually that much extra work, given it's 2k I would hope(I can't be sure) that the forger and sharpener are both top tier, sadly being nenohi we may never know
The mizuno is a honyaki so thats x2 to the price tag right there, honyakis have a higher then average failure rate, i know my honyaki gyuto took Ikdea three tries to do( this is why most smiths don't do honyaki blades, get to quenching only to see it chip or snap or bend) it has a fancier handle, the one I had made was similar but used bone instead of g10 and was around $180 usd to buy from the craftsmen, I presume g10 would be noticeably cheaper, this is also forged by one of the big dogs at mizuno and I'm guessing he values his time immensely. Honyakis are also seriously collectible and that has driven the cost up immensely which makes me sad, I can remember a time when honyakis were readily available at 4-500 and even a konosuke one was only 6'something.... god I hate that Jknives have become main stream. 

But basically theres a demand for these products and if people are willing to pay it, why as a maker would you not accept more money, if you could get it?


----------



## dwalker (May 8, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Well for instance these... I keep hearing people talk about Mizuno... https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...tom-order-ks-style-white-steel-wa-gyuto-hks-1
> or from Korin... http://www.korin.com/HNE-SP-253?sc=27&category=280104
> and all the knives in between, so many just look bland, and why buy a knife for $500+ when I can get what seems to be exactly the same knife for $150+/-?!


Why spend the $150? There are certianly cheaper knives to be had. They all cut food. 

To really answer your question, I think there is value for the $ spent up to a certain price point. There are some great performers at the $150 price point, but often the fit and finish is lacking or the handle is crap. The truely great performers can be difficult to find here. Up to a certian price point, these are the things you are paying for. After that, you are in a collecting zone. I've spent big bucks on knives but I use them all and sell the ones that don't fit my performance preference. After all, this is a hobby for most of us. Nobody NEEDS even a $150 knife.


----------



## LucasFur (May 8, 2018)

Why buy a ferrari, rolex, macallan, air jordans .... what kind of question is that. 
There are inherent properties that make it more expensive.


----------



## McMan (May 8, 2018)

"What Really is so special about the $300-3000+ knives!?!"

Is this a rhetorical question?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 8, 2018)

McMan said:


> "What Really is so special about the $300-3000+ knives!?!"
> 
> Is this a rhetorical question?



It's a legitimate question on ChefTalk, but on this forum it's very close to trolling.


----------



## brainsausage (May 8, 2018)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> It's a legitimate question on ChefTalk, but on this forum it's very close to trolling.



I was just about to say dont feed the trolls, but you beat me to it Rick.


----------



## milkbaby (May 8, 2018)

Ouch


----------



## daveb (May 8, 2018)

It's probably a legitimate question. For a normie.


----------



## brainsausage (May 8, 2018)

Feels like a firestarter thread to me.


----------



## Xenif (May 8, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> They better cut for me or make me high



Darn I think hes on to our secret ..... So what we REALLY do with our knives and why JNATs are so expensive. You take the slurry you raise along with the swarth, put it in a dehydrator, once it returns to a powder, you snort it. Yep. Some people just lick it off the stone but that's just disgusting. 

Back to your question about price, honyakis make you the highest, but gives you a diffrent high depending on the Jnats. Ive heard that once you've snorted some hamon youncan never go back, now you know why its called a "rabbit hole"


----------



## brainsausage (May 8, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Darn I think hes on to our secret ..... So what we REALLY do with our knives and why JNATs are so expensive. You take the slurry you raise along with the swarth, put it in a dehydrator, once it returns to a powder, you snort it. Yep. Some people just lick it off the stone but that's just disgusting.
> 
> Back to your question about price, honyakis make you the highest, but gives you a diffrent high depending on the Jnats. Ive heard that once you've snorted some hamon youncan never go back, now you know why its called a "rabbit hole"



Hey man, can uh... Can you spare any swarf? Im really hard up bro...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 8, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> Hey man, can uh... Can you spare any swarf? Im really hard up bro...



Gives a new meaning to "Powder Metallurgy".


----------



## welshstar (May 8, 2018)

This argument can be had on every forum, why is Chateau lafite so expensive ? why are behike cigars now $100 each ? why is a Submariner $12,000 ? why pay $1500 for a custom knife ? 

In terms of most hobbies knives are actually very cheap, to get a hand made knife from a craftsman built to your exact design for $500-$2000 is an absolute bargin. Get into hifi, that much wont even buy you a cable.

I do think that commercially available knives are too expensive used but for customs and bespoke knives they are good value, if you cant see that or have to ask why then you are just a person who sits on a $200 couch with his Yellow tail shiraz, cheetohs wearing a $3 timex and complaining about why you cant afford anything nice and wishing your welfare check was more.


----------



## YG420 (May 8, 2018)

The behikes make me cry


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 8, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Darn I think hes on to our secret ..... So what we REALLY do with our knives and why JNATs are so expensive. You take the slurry you raise along with the swarth, put it in a dehydrator, once it returns to a powder, you snort it. Yep. Some people just lick it off the stone but that's just disgusting.
> 
> Back to your question about price, honyakis make you the highest, but gives you a diffrent high depending on the Jnats. Ive heard that once you've snorted some hamon youncan never go back, now you know why its called a "rabbit hole"



Hahaha! Nice looks like I need to buy a better knife and stone and follow the rabbit!


----------



## K813zra (May 8, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Darn I think hes on to our secret ..... So what we REALLY do with our knives and why JNATs are so expensive. You take the slurry you raise along with the swarth, put it in a dehydrator, once it returns to a powder, you snort it. Yep. Some people just lick it off the stone but that's just disgusting.
> 
> Back to your question about price, honyakis make you the highest, but gives you a diffrent high depending on the Jnats. Ive heard that once you've snorted some hamon youncan never go back, now you know why its called a "rabbit hole"



Eh, stone mud is no good at all. As a former smoker I know this all too well. Reach down to grab a drag and mud gets on the filter. At least it isn't a tide pod.


----------



## Nemo (May 8, 2018)

OP, if your question is legit (rather than just trolling or firestarting) you may get a more serious response if you ask the question in a more serious way.


----------



## panda (May 9, 2018)

just get a forschner and call it a day


----------



## ThEoRy (May 9, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Well for instance these... I keep hearing people talk about Mizuno... https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...tom-order-ks-style-white-steel-wa-gyuto-hks-1
> or from Korin... http://www.korin.com/HNE-SP-253?sc=27&category=280104
> and all the knives in between, so many just look bland, and why buy a knife for $500+ when I can get what seems to be exactly the same knife for $150+/-?!



Please post what you feel seems to be the exact same knife for $150 as the 2 you linked and I'm sure the differences will be pointed out for you.


----------



## Panamapeet (May 9, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> They all look so bland and boring but they go for close to $1k so whats so special about them!? They better cut for me or make me high



Nothing. Please do not buy them


----------



## aaamax (May 9, 2018)

The truth? Chicks dig it.
Or as the cognoscente would say, "chixdiggit."
Wasn't that a band 30 years ago? lol


----------



## 5698k (May 9, 2018)

I wish someone would explain it to me, I might have saved a bunch of money.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 9, 2018)

there's so many people to quote I can't do it without taking up 3 pages! But *yes this is a very serious question, i'm not trolling*, and if I was all of you sure did get worked up about my "trolling". 

To the people who say why do people buy rolexs and ferraris and cuban cigars, well honestly I don't really know why people buy rolexs... i'd say the reason why each of those products are so much more expensive are because of the Higher Grade Ingredients used to produce them.



ThEoRy said:


> Please post what you feel seems to be the exact same knife for $150 as the 2 you linked and I'm sure the differences will be pointed out for you.


to your question... https://www.echefknife.com/product/...-steel-yanagi-japanese-knife-rosewood-handle/ https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-S...833374?hash=item3610f6a45e:g:q5EAAOSw5cNYgyMv https://www.echefknife.com/product/kasumi-white-steel-yanagi-japanese-knife/ and then this one is $320, but it's also 300mm and Kingwood handle and i'd love to buy it because I love the handle it has and it's only 1 instead of a series, though I would prefer a small one which would also lower the price https://www.ebay.com/itm/Only1-GEKK...Handle-9153-/372281214590?hash=item56adb0867e

So what makes these knives different than the the ones that are $1K!?!?! And everyone's smart ass responses are welcome because I know i'll have to comb through them all because all you fu king home cooks are So Much more experienced, to find the couple actual answers from people who know what they are talking about instead of some angry old man who is a stay at home dad because he can't make a living and his wife has to for him.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 9, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-S...833374?hash=item3610f6a45e:g:q5EAAOSw5cNYgyMv

and this one I can see a little bit why the other one is more expensive because of the buffalo horn and stuff, but I mean over $1K more!? Come on. And I mean to each his own, if someone wants to pay it more power to them. I just want to know Why it's so much more expensive?


----------



## bkultra (May 9, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> And everyone's smart ass responses are welcome because I know i'll have to comb through them all because all you fu king home cooks are So Much more experienced, to find the couple actual answers from people who know what they are talking about instead of some angry old man who is a stay at home dad because he can't make a living and his wife has to for him.



So that's why I'm a stay at home dad. It's a good thing my wife does make six figures because having my house and three cars paid off at the old age of 37 sure makes it difficult at times. Want to compare resumes?


----------



## K813zra (May 9, 2018)

Actually in this particular thread there are a lot of pro's. At least those who gave you a direct and or critical/smarty pants answer. 

As for what makes the knives different in those price ranges, I think it can be a lot of little things and not so much one dramatic thing. I think if you are looking for the answer that one cuts 100x or even 10x better than the other, you won't find it. More to what you said before, better fit and finish, more attention to detail, higher grade materials including handles and sometimes coming from a more experienced smith and or at least a well known smith. Name does tend to drive price up at times. Sometimes, many probably, demand plays a role too. As does the fact that often times you are getting these knives through a vendor who went through a broker etc. So you are paying markup. Sourced direct from Japan you can often save a chunk of change, where applicable. 

However you are pointing out a fair few single bevel knives and on the cheaper end of the spectrum these knives can have significant issues out of the box, or not. Rather many of them take a bit more work to flatten out the blade road. Over and or under grinds. Etc. I guess that is why a lot of folks pay more for less risk. Maybe not $1k more though. Admittedly I have no use for single bevel knives other than sharpening them. ;P

So a lot of things make these knives different. I am not sure that translates to a raw performance gain is a significant margin though. 

That is not to say that there are not mega performers out there in the $150-200 range because there are. In fact I find that I like knives in this range a lot for the value that they offer. I guess that makes offerings in this range stand out.

I, however, am but a home cook. (I am neither angry, old nor a stay at home dad.)


----------



## brainsausage (May 9, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> So what makes these knives different than the the ones that are $1K!?!?! And everyone's smart ass responses are welcome because I know i'll have to comb through them all because all you fu king home cooks are So Much more experienced, to find the couple actual answers from people who know what they are talking about instead of some angry old man who is a stay at home dad because he can't make a living and his wife has to for him.



You must be a hoot at parties.

Pro cook here btw, not that that means **** -all in this instance.


----------



## LucasFur (May 9, 2018)

Ok.
I have this knife:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NAOZUMI-Gy...m=282062128640&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851 



 

This knife:
http://www.knivesandstones.com/ryusen-blazen-gyuto-240mm-sg2-bz-103/



 


and this knife: 
https://knifewear.com/products/takamura-uchigumo-gyuto-240mm


 

For a direct comparison: 
From $0 - $100 
You can buy a knife // it will cut food // you can get it sharp // it will KIIIILLLLLL (Forged.I.F ref)

Jumping from $100-$400 
Difference: metal in tang is more even// Bolster is more refined// Pins in scales are actually flush to the scales// choil is eased// handle to blade attachment is more seamless// handle to blade attachment is actually straight // Grind is better// out of box edge is better// final grind marks on side of blade are better// overall appearance, overall build quality is higher // also generally at the higher price points the consistency is better, so heat treat is more likely to be on point as opposed to lower end knives, that may or may not have top tier heat treat // lower end knives may or may not have over grinds // lower end knives may or may not have other issues, where when a knife is more expensive the manufacture will spend more time with quality control. 

Jumping $400-800
Damascus cladding // deep etch // perfect choil // perfect grind // perfect tang // perfect blade attachment // perfectly straight --- and if i buy another 10 for my nearest friends they will all be impressively similar. 

I have sukenari 
Ginsan / YXR / ZDP 
for that case its all the steel/ Handle and Damascus that makes the price difference.

For honyaki's its the amount of time that is invested / amount of blades that are made that are tossed for defects / and the final level of polish of the knife / and the consistency of the maker between all blades. -- All play factors in every individual knife. 

If $150 is your budget, you can probably get a fantastic knife. It wont have the time dedicated to it as a knife thats 10x the price. and that will reflect in build quality in more ways than are visible in a picture.


----------



## swarth (May 9, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> But *yes this is a very stupid question*...



FIFY


----------



## HRC_64 (May 9, 2018)

OP...if you think every knife that looks good on paper cuts the same

[video=youtube;LF2VFo1_yrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF2VFo1_yrQ[/video]


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (May 9, 2018)

There might be a gain in performance if you know how to choose a much more expensive blade, but, as with any other product, performance doesn't usually increase as fast as the price.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 9, 2018)

Yeah, I don't think its alwas pay for perfomance...its more that there are performance variations out there. And its up to the buyer to first understand what they are (not related to looks), and then second figure out what level of performance is worth paying for and decide @ what price bracket the end user feels most comfortable in.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 9, 2018)

bkultra said:


> So that's why I'm a stay at home dad. It's a good thing my wife does make six figures because having my house and three cars paid off at the old age of 37 sure makes it difficult at times. Want to compare resumes?



No but can We trade wives and housesvand cars?! And knives too Im sure. I guess Im jealous in reality...


----------



## bkultra (May 9, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> No but can We trade wives and housesvand cars?! And knives too Im sure. I guess Im jealous in reality...



Picture of wife and we can talk. Knives no way in hell


----------



## valgard (May 9, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-S...833374?hash=item3610f6a45e:g:q5EAAOSw5cNYgyMv
> 
> and this one I can see a little bit why the other one is more expensive because of the buffalo horn and stuff, but I mean over $1K more!? Come on. And I mean to each his own, if someone wants to pay it more power to them. I just want to know Why it's so much more expensive?



OK, sorry but... LMAO you are comparing that Ichimonji that has such a huge overgrind that you can even see it in an OOTB picture of the sample they picked for the presentation (HUGE ASS LOW/OVERGRIND in the middle of the blade) to a Mizuno honyaki???

FWIW I think the Mizuno honyaki is overpriced, but it IS worth a LOT more than the stuff you are comparing with. Time invested in making the knife is the main factor, not the materials.


----------



## ptolemy (May 9, 2018)

this thread is priceless... now <insert any field> and say why do need a $5k camera when a cell phone will do. why do you buy a 70k car when 20k will do

i'll give you one though: in some fields differences are much harder to perceive. this is not one of them...skill level accounts for 80% of difference as higher end you go, the harder it is to use the knife properly (they are usually thinner, more brittle, have more specialize uses, harder to sharpen or polish, etc).

But, if you have the skills to harness their advantages, you are going to end up with faster and cleaner cups and overall, get the job done easier. I am all for saving time.


----------



## Bodine (May 9, 2018)

I'm taking this a different direction.
Now, if you had your choice between Rosie O'Donnell and any number of the worlds most beautiful woman, who would you choose as your wife.
They both can perform the same tasks, bear children and be your wife.
One will cost significantly more to obtain and keep up, but every time you touch her, look at her or ---------her, you get a warm fuzzy feeling inside.
What I am getting at , is that there is more to a knife than the edge, and hand made and beautiful cost more, always has, always will.
Buy what gives you that warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Salty dog (May 9, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> OP...if you think every knife that looks good on paper cuts the same
> 
> [video=youtube;LF2VFo1_yrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF2VFo1_yrQ[/video]



FWIW the best performers on this test were the most expensive. But that's just part of the equation.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 9, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> OP...if you think every knife that looks good on paper cuts the same
> 
> [video=youtube;LF2VFo1_yrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF2VFo1_yrQ[/video]



As a complete novice and amateur I found that video quite interesting. Shame there wasn't a TF in the mix. Based on that unscientific performance test there are some bladesmiths I'd avoid and some I'd def want to search out. But as salty says there could be other factors at play.


----------



## Nemo (May 9, 2018)

LucasFur said:


> Ok.
> I have this knife:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NAOZUMI-Gy...m=282062128640&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> 
> ...


Good post


----------



## K813zra (May 9, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Picture of wife and we can talk. Knives no way in hell



When your wife reads this and kills you can I have your KS honyaki?


----------



## Grunt173 (May 9, 2018)

K813zra said:


> When your wife reads this and kills you can I have your KS honyaki?



I'll flip you for it Kit.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 9, 2018)

Bodine said:


> I'm taking this a different direction.
> Now, if you had your choice between Rosie O'Donnell and any number of the worlds most beautiful woman, who would you choose as your wife.
> They both can perform the same tasks, bear children and be your wife.
> One will cost significantly more to obtain and keep up, but every time you touch her, look at her or ---------her, you get a warm fuzzy feeling inside.
> ...



You nailed it.:biggrin:


----------



## Nemo (May 9, 2018)

OP, please be civil on this forum. It is dedicated to the appreciation of kitchen knives, and should not really be used for the expression of jeaousies. If you are civil to people here you will find many or most of them will be as helpful as they can, occasionally ridiculously generous. Even the home cooks. Many of whom know a fair bit about kitchen knives.

Now, to your question.

When you pay more for a knife, the things that increase the cost are:
1. Labour and expertise that goes into forging, heat treating, grinding, finishing the blade face, rounding the spine and choil, creating the handle and sharpening.
2. The steel and the materials that go into the handle.
3. Economies of scale probably increase the cost for small makers.
4. Rare, hyped or hard to make knives (especially honyakii) will inrease the cost.
6. A vendor whose business model includes great pre and post sales service can be expected to cost more (and is very cheap insurance in my view).

As Jon B has previously pointed out, it's mostly determined by the craftsman's labour costs.

If you get a 1K knife, does it cut 3x as well as a 300 buck knife? Hell, no. But it will probably be very nicely finished, with a nice handle, maybe a well thought our profile or grind or it may be a honyaki. Or a shig.

For me, the sweet spot for price vs performance is maybe 2-300 usd. But that doesn't mean that more expensive knives are a rip off. It's just that they offer something different.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Thorndahl88 (May 9, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> OP...if you think every knife that looks good on paper cuts the same
> 
> [video=youtube;LF2VFo1_yrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF2VFo1_yrQ[/video]



The way he threw those knives (cringe)


----------



## bkultra (May 9, 2018)

K813zra said:


> When your wife reads this and kills you can I have your KS honyaki?



Pretty sure she would use it to do the deed.


----------



## panda (May 9, 2018)

first of all, yall are morbid, but even bk were to croke i would certainly hope that his unicorn masamoto would be used as part of his gravestone, show some respect!!
of course after a year i would sweet talk his widow to sell it to me.


----------



## panda (May 9, 2018)

i've used that miz honyaki in the video, it's gangsta arse knife, so much that it got me to order my own, and then got really sad cause it runs short and i had to get rid of it. it's in good hands now at least (anton)


----------



## YG420 (May 9, 2018)

panda said:


> first of all, yall are morbid, but even bk were to croke i would certainly hope that his unicorn masamoto would be used as part of his gravestone, show some respect!!
> of course after a year i would sweet talk his widow to sell it to me.



Lmao!


----------



## jaybett (May 9, 2018)

The price versus performance threads are always interesting, especially when trying to justify the price of an expensive knife. The fallacy is that performance gets limited to cutting ability. Does a $1000 knife cut three times better then a $300 one? Part of the problem is defining what makes a knife good at cutting? I'm not aware of any such definitions for kitchen knifes. 

There is more to performance then the ability to cut. Sharpening, edge retention, grind, profile, fit and finish, handle. These features in the right combination become valuable, even more so when they are appear to be contradictions. A knife with hard steel that is easy to sharpen. A knife that cuts like a laser, doesn't have the food sticking problem, with the heft of a work horse. 

An experienced user may find value in an expensive knife that meets their needs instead of collection of knives. 

Jay


----------



## K813zra (May 9, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Pretty sure she would use it to do the deed.



Well, I guess there is always that. You CAN take it with you. :tease:


----------



## ThEoRy (May 9, 2018)

Thorndahl88 said:


> The way he threw those knives (cringe)



Man f*** those knives.


----------



## Salty dog (May 10, 2018)

The knife "dropping/throwing" was kind of a signature. Much like dropping the mic. Not to mention I've never been known to baby them. You should see my knife drawers, you'd really cringe.


----------



## Nemo (May 10, 2018)

I love watching Salty's vids


----------



## Jville (May 10, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Man f*** those knives.


:rofl2:


Most of them seemed thrown quite strategically, but those that the edge seemed to be hitting the spine (or at least close to) makes me nervous. But definitely done with swag!


----------



## swarth (May 10, 2018)

I got a boner watching his spinalis video.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 10, 2018)

:bigeek: Is there a society for the abuse of knives? I'm willing to adopt.


----------



## swarth (May 10, 2018)

and this one...

[video=youtube;0s7-dOXUons]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s7-dOXUons[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (May 10, 2018)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 10, 2018)

swarth said:


> and this one...
> 
> [video=youtube;0s7-dOXUons]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s7-dOXUons[/video]



:bigeek::bigeek: What has been seen cannot be unseen


----------



## swarth (May 10, 2018)

The martini glass just puts you in the mood.


----------



## btbyrd (May 10, 2018)

There are no words.


----------



## K813zra (May 10, 2018)

btbyrd said:


> There are no words.



Right?


----------



## Xenif (May 10, 2018)

Corradobrit1 said:


> :bigeek: Is there a society for the abuse of knives? I'm willing to adopt.


Have you seen what the general public do with their knives ? We ARE that society! (small adoption fee may be required, stones usually not included, check bst rules for best adoption practices)


----------



## brainsausage (May 10, 2018)

Oh snap! I havent seen the loin cloth vid in a minute! Still holds up.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 10, 2018)

swarth said:


> and this one...
> 
> [video=youtube;0s7-dOXUons]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s7-dOXUons[/video]




Man f*** those clothes.


----------



## Mute-on (May 11, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> Oh snap! I havent seen the loin cloth vid in a minute! Still holds up.



Good pun 

This is the knife video to end all knife videos. Blind onion is a very close second.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 11, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Actually in this particular thread there are a lot of pro's. At least those who gave you a direct and or critical/smarty pants answer.
> 
> As for what makes the knives different in those price ranges, I think it can be a lot of little things and not so much one dramatic thing. I think if you are looking for the answer that one cuts 100x or even 10x better than the other, you won't find it. More to what you said before, better fit and finish, more attention to detail, higher grade materials including handles and sometimes coming from a more experienced smith and or at least a well known smith. Name does tend to drive price up at times. Sometimes, many probably, demand plays a role too. As does the fact that often times you are getting these knives through a vendor who went through a broker etc. So you are paying markup. Sourced direct from Japan you can often save a chunk of change, where applicable.
> 
> ...



Yeah that makes sense, bring sure its not going to have any problems. And hahaha!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 11, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> You must be a hoot at parties.
> 
> Pro cook here btw, not that that means **** -all in this instance.



Hahaha yeah I used to be a real piece of sh it! Such a Debbie downer, always trying to talk about conspiracy facts, always angry. But Ive changed my way thanks to my wife! And Panic!!!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 11, 2018)

LucasFur said:


> Ok.
> I have this knife:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NAOZUMI-Gy...m=282062128640&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> 
> ...



Ahhh I see! Thanks for the response! Time is money for sure


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 11, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Picture of wife and we can talk. Knives no way in hell



Hahaha!!!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 11, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> OP...if you think every knife that looks good on paper cuts the same
> 
> [video=youtube;LF2VFo1_yrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF2VFo1_yrQ[/video]



Nice cant wait to watch, got to get up in less than four hours for work though so it wont be tonight

Actually just watched it, those knives are sick!!! How much are those? What kinds are they? The only one I could hear was Murray carter... I didnt realize the difference of the food adhesion! What makes one adhesive and one not? 

Also is that the same shirtless belly in the other video? I didnt watch the other one yet, just saw a belly in the screenshot!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 11, 2018)

jaybett said:


> The price versus performance threads are always interesting, especially when trying to justify the price of an expensive knife. The fallacy is that performance gets limited to cutting ability. Does a $1000 knife cut three times better then a $300 one? Part of the problem is defining what makes a knife good at cutting? I'm not aware of any such definitions for kitchen knifes.
> 
> There is more to performance then the ability to cut. Sharpening, edge retention, grind, profile, fit and finish, handle. These features in the right combination become valuable, even more so when they are appear to be contradictions. A knife with hard steel that is easy to sharpen. A knife that cuts like a laser, doesn't have the food sticking problem, with the heft of a work horse.
> 
> ...


I didnt think about that


----------



## Jville (May 11, 2018)

The original question is quite fair, even if presented brashly and perhaps quite innocently and honest. All of us knife nuts have probably/almost certainly asked it to ourselves in some form or fashion at one time in our inexperience. 

One key to answering this question is actually learning about the intricacies of knives, which have been mentioned: steel, grind, fit and finish, who made them, how they are made, edge retention, ease of sharpening, aesthetics. 
Because knives like other things are subject to marketing bs, there are probably quite a few knives out there that go for alot of cash that you could post and probably get an overwhelming response that they r not worth anywhere near their pricetag. 

Also you have to know what you value and our looking for to make the purchase worth it to you personally.

But what(I believe) got everyone laughing a bit about the question, is that us as knive nuts would find it laughable do question that these qualities are non existent. Almost like trying to compare a three year old scribbling to a master painter. 
Perhaps, a little extreme of an analogy but hopefully makes some sense.


----------



## Triggaaar (May 11, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Picture of wife and we can talk. Knives no way in hell


:rofl2:


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 11, 2018)

Jville said:


> The original question is quite fair, even if presented brashly and perhaps quite innocently and honest. All of us knife nuts have probably/almost certainly asked it to ourselves in some form or fashion at one time in our inexperience.
> 
> One key to answering this question is actually learning about the intricacies of knives, which have been mentioned: steel, grind, fit and finish, who made them, how they are made, edge retention, ease of sharpening, aesthetics.
> Because knives like other things are subject to marketing bs, there are probably quite a few knives out there that go for alot of cash that you could post and probably get an overwhelming response that they r not worth anywhere near their pricetag.
> ...



Whats the best way to learn about knives? The steel, grind, temper, etc...


----------



## HRC_64 (May 11, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Whats the best way to learn about knives? The steel, grind, temper, etc...



sharpen them, use them...buy more 
rinse and repeat.


----------



## Jville (May 11, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> sharpen them, use them...buy more
> rinse and repeat.



+1... I would add you can learn things also by book studying things like learning on the forum or other places about characteristics of steel, different regions of knive making etc. When you combine book studying with hands on experience it helps you to learn what to expect and how to have a plan of approach. But in the end hands on experience is very important and there is no direct substitute. But I do believe book studying helps a lot also, because it can help you in maintenance and to properly care for your knives. Allowing you to optimize your money and not buy things you don't need.


----------



## Nemo (May 11, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Whats the best way to learn about knives? The steel, grind, temper, etc...


Ask questions.

We are mostly knife nerds on this site and we love discussing knives.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 11, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Ask questions.
> 
> We are mostly knife nerds on this site and we love discussing knives.



Haha okay.

Any like comprehensive sites or anything? Do the smiths provide details on their knives in their websites?


----------



## K813zra (May 11, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> sharpen them, use them...buy more
> rinse and repeat.



+1 

This! Asking questions, for me, only did so much but actually using and sharpening multiple knives on many, many different stones (I am a bit obsessed) taught me more than I could have ever hoped. Not only about the knives themselves and what comes along with them but about myself and my preferences.

Asking questions, obviously helps too. I don't mean to play that down in any way. I am just a hands on learner.


----------



## McMan (May 11, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Whats the best way to learn about knives? The steel, grind, temper, etc...



Read.
There is an immense amount of knowledge on these pages. 
There are a lot of smart, thoughtful people on this forum. A lot of people take their time to support their opinions carefully based on what they've learned; they don't just have opinions about things for the sake of having opinions about things. (Well, some do, but that's a different matter...)


----------



## crockerculinary (May 11, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Haha okay.
> Any like comprehensive sites or anything?



maybe try http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Nemo (May 11, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Haha okay.
> 
> Any like comprehensive sites or anything? Do the smiths provide details on their knives in their websites?


Depends how technical you want to get.

Jon Brioda has an introductory youtube on steels. It's also worth having a look at zkives.com.

Or if you want to get deep into the science of heat treatment, look up Verhoeven's book on metallurgy for knife makers (I found it a little brain bending but not too bad). I think it's still available as a free PDF download.

Lots of other resources around depending on exactly which area you are interested in.


----------



## brainsausage (May 11, 2018)

Hand holding only gets you so far. Make moves on your own and take chances.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 12, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Depends how technical you want to get.
> 
> Jon Brioda has an introductory youtube on steels. It's also worth having a look at zkives.com.
> 
> ...


Awesome I really appreciate it! Ill be doing some research 

To everyone saying just buy knives and try them first hand... if I could I Would! I just do Not have the money to spend on expensive knives, I wish I did but I always have so much other stuff to pay for and buy that is absolutely needed! Hopefully Ill make some money off my farming this year to supplement my cooking jobs income, and then I could buy a nicer knife. But sadly I spend most of my time on the line cooking and dont have the time to take my time with a carbon knife, so the next knife I buy is sadly going to have to be a stainless steel one. And I dont cook at home, maybe once a week at most, the rest is cheap premise or simple stuff that doesnt require a knife. 

Any recipes for home cooking to use my knife a lot!?


----------



## HRC_64 (May 12, 2018)

Who said you need expensive knives? IMHO alot is learned from trying to improve low grade knifes. 
or eek performance out of a mid-grade one.

The point is not that you will succeed but that you will understand the problem(s)
faced by people tryin to do this work, which will teach you what problems a good
knife maker/designer should be solving for you BEFORE You buy it.

Hope this makes sense


----------



## ThEoRy (May 12, 2018)

Yeah once you spend HOURS fixing up the wonky blade road and ura on a cheapie single bevel you'll be like, "Ohhhhh THAT'S why!"


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 12, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> Who said you need expensive knives? IMHO alot is learned from trying to improve low grade knifes.
> or eek performance out of a mid-grade one.
> 
> The point is not that you will succeed but that you will understand the problem(s)
> ...


Thanks yeah I know exactly what you mean and thats what I was getting at.


ThEoRy said:


> Yeah once you spend HOURS fixing up the wonky blade road and ura on a cheapie single bevel you'll be like, "Ohhhhh THAT'S why!"



And this I have come to learn first hand!!! Definitely dont buy a $30 Yanagi because it will Not even have a Ura!


----------



## dmourati (May 12, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> Who said you need expensive knives? IMHO alot is learned from trying to improve low grade knifes.
> or eek performance out of a mid-grade one.
> 
> The point is not that you will succeed but that you will understand the problem(s)
> ...



Thats a pretty cool perspective.


----------



## welshstar (May 12, 2018)

A well made custom knife is basically a work of art, you cannot compare it at a functional level


----------



## chinacats (May 12, 2018)

I usually skip reading these threads but once they get up around ten pages or so my curiosity gets the best of me...fun to skim over the serious replies to get to the good stuff. Love how Salty's videos still find their way into all these threads...sure would enjoy some new ones, hint hint.

To the OP, if this post isn't a troll (I'll definitely give you the benefit of the doubt) it's worth searching through the forum as these questions are answered a couple times a year. Search function here is not so great either so in the future you may want to try something like the following in Google:

Site:kitchenknifeforums.com search terms


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 12, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I usually skip reading these threads but once they get up around ten pages or so my curiosity gets the best of me...fun to skim over the serious replies to get to the good stuff. Love how Salty's videos still find their way into all these threads...sure would enjoy some new ones, hint hint.
> 
> To the OP, if this post isn't a troll (I'll definitely give you the benefit of the doubt) it's worth searching through the forum as these questions are answered a couple times a year. Search function here is not so great either so in the future you may want to try something like the following in Google:
> 
> Site:kitchenknifeforums.com search terms



Haha! Cool thanks, and yeah it was not a troll.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 12, 2018)

swarth said:


> and this one...
> 
> [video=youtube;0s7-dOXUons]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s7-dOXUons[/video]



Hahaha what the hell is this!?! 

Is this guy salty the one on this forum? Hahaha


----------



## Nemo (May 12, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Yeah once you spend HOURS fixing up the wonky blade road and ura on a cheapie single bevel you'll be like, "Ohhhhh THAT'S why!"


This is a really good answer to the original question.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 11, 2018)

Salty dog said:


> The knife "dropping/throwing" was kind of a signature. Much like dropping the mic. Not to mention I've never been known to baby them. You should see my knife drawers, you'd really cringe.



How have the held up with that kind of treatment? Do you get bad nicks or marks on the blades or handles?


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 11, 2018)

Also, you should see him with a knife and no drawers... :biggrin:


----------



## Nelson_Baboon (Jun 11, 2018)

as a beginner, i think that the general question is a great one. My own particular immersion in it is that I got hooked so quickly, and have spent a pretty good amount on some knives to start, I wonder if my beginning ass would even know the difference between a really good expensive knife, and a less good but reasonably put together cheaper one. Does it make sense to learn this way - already understanding that more skill is required to appreciate the subtleties of craftmanship in more expensive knives. 

But what to some degree got me interested in this question was a discussion on an electronic music chat forum - we got to discussing knives after I brought up my new addiction, and one of the more, uh, arrogant people there insisted that his way cheaper knife was just as good as one that I had spent some pretty good money on. His conclusion was based on stats and appearance, and I didn't really have very good arguments, beyond somewhat emotional ones, to dissuade him. So, realizing that I was somewhat reticent to practice sharpening on my more expensive knives, with my total incompetence in all areas of this, I figured that hell - sure. I'll buy this thing, and then I can see - do I notice a difference, and even if I don't, I can practice sharpening on it because I"m not potentially throwing away lots of money.

So, I bought this: http://www.hidatool.com/cutlery-and...es/tosa-funayuki-all-purpose-knife-210mm-8-25

I'm very curious. I do find it kind of ridiculous that something in this price range can be the equivalent of knives that are praised so highly, and that I am enjoying immensely. But what do I conclude if, in fact, I can't really tell the difference? I kind of doubt that will be the case, but the fact that I really don't know makes this a fun experiment.

there were some great responses in this thread to an op that almost seemed like a troll, but (I think) obviously wasn't. I think that it is a very obvious question that might occur to a beginner that is really excited in some primal fashion by this works of art that are so functional (maybe even more an obvious question to a total non-pro home kind of cook who is just loving the knives, if that makes much sense). 

I don't have a clear sense yet of what the proportion is here of pro chef types, to people who just started using good knives and are excited by them. I don't even know why I am, really. Maybe that's kind of pathetic, but somehow I think that even the pro chefs know what I mean? (ah, this brunello is pretty good).


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 12, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> Also, you should see him with a knife and no drawers... :biggrin:



Hahaha oh Ive seen the best knife video ever


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 12, 2018)

Nelson_Baboon said:


> as a beginner, i think that the general question is a great one. My own particular immersion in it is that I got hooked so quickly, and have spent a pretty good amount on some knives to start, I wonder if my beginning ass would even know the difference between a really good expensive knife, and a less good but reasonably put together cheaper one. Does it make sense to learn this way - already understanding that more skill is required to appreciate the subtleties of craftmanship in more expensive knives.
> 
> But what to some degree got me interested in this question was a discussion on an electronic music chat forum - we got to discussing knives after I brought up my new addiction, and one of the more, uh, arrogant people there insisted that his way cheaper knife was just as good as one that I had spent some pretty good money on. His conclusion was based on stats and appearance, and I didn't really have very good arguments, beyond somewhat emotional ones, to dissuade him. So, realizing that I was somewhat reticent to practice sharpening on my more expensive knives, with my total incompetence in all areas of this, I figured that hell - sure. I'll buy this thing, and then I can see - do I notice a difference, and even if I don't, I can practice sharpening on it because I"m not potentially throwing away lots of money.
> 
> ...



Haha I definitely hear that! When do you get that knife in? I bet you could put some work through it, Im interested to hear your differences. Thats what my point was, why couldnt that knife be better than one that looked the same but instead was $400?! But I definitely have learned A Lot and Am starting to understand the reasoning behind the madness. And after getting the Masashi which is really nice but not $1k nice, and I can tell a huge difference with that and my other knives and honestly any other knife Ive usedI havent used any knives worth over $300 as of now. Its interesting how my taste has change now too, I almost dont find the Damascus style that intriguing anymore, though there are some designs that are Amazing and Id love to have! But I understand and can see the beauty in the simple knives. Let me know what you think about that knife?


----------



## rickg17 (Jun 12, 2018)

Actually I think the question is reasonable. I get why some of you find it trollish, but it's legit to ask "Hey, why are the really expensive X better than the medium priced X?" where X is almost any collectible. 

I've collected and drank wine for 25 years. I've had bottles worth hundreds and in a couple of cases more. The same question comes up about wine and the way I've always explained it is this: 

Above the bad examples, there's a lot of good wine for pretty reasonable prices ($15-$40). They show some character and have few if any real flaws. From, say $50-100 you can buy wines that add more complexity, more care and that will show more individuality.

So why spend $150? Do you get 3x the wine? No. But there IS a step up in quality for the most part (brand darlings aside) and there's rarity. The rarer wines may only have a few hundred bottles per vintage... and vintages vary in quality too. Many of the best winemakers in the world are in this price range and like a great knife maker there's interest from some wine geeks in tasting what these winemakers can do.

Now... you can buy wine exclusively in that $15-40 range and drink a LOT of interesting, very good wines. For someone who's not an enthusiast there's really no reason to buy wine more expensive than this. 

Applied to knives, I'd phrase it this way: 

Above the actively cheap and bad knives, there's a broad swath of knives that are good to very good and which will satisfy most people who are simply looking for a good knife. (This is like the $15-40 wine range)

Above that there's a second tier where you get some more specific characteristics (grinds, laser vs thicker knife, etc). This is like the $50-$100 wine range.

Above that there's the knives that are effectively art objects. For very experienced people you might notice subtle differences but most people won't pick up on these and many of those who do won't value the slight improvements to be worth the price. This is like the $150+ range. 

I'll never get to the 3rd, top tier of knives - I'm not that interested in knives. But the second tier? Maybe. Like wine, I think there's a set of knives that really are a significant step up from the generic $50 stuff and, while a $170 Wakui is significantly more than $50 it's significantly better. I doubt that another tripling of price to $450 or so would bring me the same lift in performance. But just like wine, if some people want to go there, that's cool. No skin off my... er...


----------



## Nelson_Baboon (Jun 12, 2018)

rickg17 said:


> Actually I think the question is reasonable. I get why some of you find it trollish, but it's legit to ask "Hey, why are the really expensive X better than the medium priced X?" where X is almost any collectible.
> 
> I've collected and drank wine for 25 years. I've had bottles worth hundreds and in a couple of cases more. The same question comes up about wine and the way I've always explained it is this:
> 
> ...



Interesting what you say about wines....I've really gotten into pretty good wine in the last few years, and one way that I find some to try, rather than just spending somewhat blindly, is to look at reviews in sites such as wine spectator and vinous, and then sometimes purchasing those that garner very good reviews at decent prices. I don't know the politics of these places, but while I suppose the % of top review scores is higher with the really expensive wines, one can find very high numbers for wines in the $50 - $100 range. This year for instance, there was a 99 point French wine for about $100 - while that's more than what I usually spend, I did purchase a couple of bottles (haven't tried - put in the wine fridge for a few years). One thing I never seen explained in these reviews is whether they take pricing into account in their review - that they might actually like a $500 wine with a 96 rating more than a $60 wine with a 96 rating, for instance. Being a relative beginner with wines, but (I think) having some taste for good ones, my impression is that after a certain point there really are diminishing returns with wines, and that you can get one for < $100 that is pretty much just as good or better than most of what you will find for 100's of dollars. My impression thus far with knives is that there is a bit more of a correlation with artistry (both in the aesthetics and the functionality) as you go up in price. But hell if I know at this point.


----------



## btbyrd (Jun 12, 2018)

Nelson_Baboon said:


> But what to some degree got me interested in this question was a discussion on an electronic music chat forum - we got to discussing knives after I brought up my new addiction, and one of the more, uh, arrogant people there insisted that his way cheaper knife was just as good as one that I had spent some pretty good money on.



Was there a thread on knives at Muffs that I missed?


----------



## Nelson_Baboon (Jun 12, 2018)

btbyrd said:


> Was there a thread on knives at Muffs that I missed?



!!!!! not that I know of. this is my new obsession. Great to see another mw member here!!! should I start one there? I was afraid 

I was referring actually to the IRC ....


----------



## rickg17 (Jun 12, 2018)

Nelson_Baboon said:


> Interesting what you say about wines....I've really gotten into pretty good wine in the last few years, and one way that I find some to try, rather than just spending somewhat blindly, is to look at reviews in sites such as wine spectator and vinous, and then sometimes purchasing those that garner very good reviews at decent prices. I don't know the politics of these places, but while I suppose the % of top review scores is higher with the really expensive wines, one can find very high numbers for wines in the $50 - $100 range.




Yeah, there are always exceptions and the price ranges I gave are a bit off the cuff (and dependent on where you are located). 

My overall point is that there are usually about 3 levels to any collectable (above the 'this crap sucks' level) - decent to very good, excellent, better but ridiculously priced but might be worth it for real devotees of the collectable. The quality difference between the second and third tiers is often small for the price difference and almost never justifiable on logical, return on investment grounds whereas the first tier is defensible since it's a step up from bad and indifferent versions to something that really is much better. The second tier is similarly defensible since the quality difference is often easily perceived and it's a matter of willingness to spend. The third tier requires one to really care much less about price and be very interested in experiencing the absolute best that a collectible can be.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 12, 2018)

rickg17 said:


> Actually I think the question is reasonable. I get why some of you find it trollish, but it's legit to ask "Hey, why are the really expensive X better than the medium priced X?" where X is almost any collectible.
> 
> I've collected and drank wine for 25 years. I've had bottles worth hundreds and in a couple of cases more. The same question comes up about wine and the way I've always explained it is this:
> 
> ...



Very well stated, that makes complete sense. Where were you a month ago?!


----------



## Nelson_Baboon (Jun 12, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Haha I definitely hear that! When do you get that knife in? I bet you could put some work through it, Im interested to hear your differences. Thats what my point was, why couldnt that knife be better than one that looked the same but instead was $400?! But I definitely have learned A Lot and Am starting to understand the reasoning behind the madness. And after getting the Masashi which is really nice but not $1k nice, and I can tell a huge difference with that and my other knives and honestly any other knife Ive usedI havent used any knives worth over $300 as of now. Its interesting how my taste has change now too, I almost dont find the Damascus style that intriguing anymore, though there are some designs that are Amazing and Id love to have! But I understand and can see the beauty in the simple knives. Let me know what you think about that knife?



The knife http://www.hidatool.com/cutlery-and-...ife-210mm-8-25 arrived today. I haven't used it extensively (I'll make dinner with it later), but compared briefly with the more expensive one, that I was exactly like it. https://www.**************.com/kosambw2gy24.html

you experts please forgive me. I don't know the lingo, and cannot do any kind of a sophisticated comparison, but even to a novice there are some very obvious differences.

The hidatool one just looks cheaper. I'm not sure what the 3 sections of the blade are called, and how that is accomplished, but compared to the konosuke, the sake just looks cheap and somehow it looks fake somehow. I thought maybe that it was some of the material that Jon says in a video might come on Japanese knives, but acetone didn't remove it. The konosuke just looks so much better. The handle of the hidatool also just has a cheap feel, and the balance of the konosuke just seems much better. It is much more fun to pick up and hold.

Conveniently, I got some junk mail with some magazine paper, which I hadn't yet tried as a sharpness test. The konosuke cut through it easily. The hidatool did not. I suppose that it's true that some manufacturer's do a better job of initial sharpening, and I don't have the skills yet to determine whether that accounts for the difference, but the hidatool will offer me some good sharpening practice.

I don't know how much I can determine from this, but with this very small sample, the expensive knife is obviously worth far more than the cheap one, and I will use it much more often.

I questioned the credibility of the person who told me that this knife was "exactly the same", and that doubt has been confirmed. He's a wanker.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 12, 2018)

And then you meet an ingredient (fresh lotus root) where even a Takamura will not beat a Kiwi (usually available in the same places that sell lotus roots, and for less than a pack of lotus root!).

I noticed in regions that grow wine, there is an undercurrent of "if it is 5 and great wine, it is great wine. if it is $50 and great wine, it is great wine." noticeable when you observe the locals... wonder if it is the same with the japanese and their tools


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 12, 2018)

Nelson_Baboon said:


> The knife http://www.hidatool.com/cutlery-and-...ife-210mm-8-25 arrived today. I haven't used it extensively (I'll make dinner with it later), but compared briefly with the more expensive one, that I was exactly like it. https://www.**************.com/kosambw2gy24.html
> 
> you experts please forgive me. I don't know the lingo, and cannot do any kind of a sophisticated comparison, but even to a novice there are some very obvious differences.
> 
> ...



Haha who told you it was the exact same? Oh yeah on that gaming forum... but thats awesome you have that konosuke I wish I had $500 to spend on a knife Id get one sick knife with that money! But its definitely a great test to show the differences.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 12, 2018)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> And then you meet an ingredient (fresh lotus root) where even a Takamura will not beat a Kiwi (usually available in the same places that sell lotus roots, and for less than a pack of lotus root!).
> 
> I noticed in regions that grow wine, there is an undercurrent of "if it is 5 and great wine, it is great wine. if it is $50 and great wine, it is great wine." noticeable when you observe the locals... wonder if it is the same with the japanese and their tools



Thats a good point, Id definitely say so.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 13, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Id get one sick knife with that money!



No you wouldn't. You would start a few dozen threads over the course of the next seven months deliberating between different models and then at the end you would buy a $40 knife anyway and then proceed to tell us that we were all crazy for spending anything more than that for one knife because reasons.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 13, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> No you wouldn't. You would start a few dozen threads over the course of the next seven months deliberating between different models and then at the end you would buy a $40 knife anyway and then proceed to tell us that we were all crazy for spending anything more than that for one knife because reasons.



Hahaha yeah thats probably true! I mean I could buy like 10 knives for $500


----------



## labor of love (Jun 13, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Hahaha yeah thats probably true! I mean I could buy like 10 knives for $500


Just imagine how many strops you could make for $500.


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2018)

should use meteorite compound spray, make it 10000000 grit


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 13, 2018)

panda said:


> should use meteorite compound spray, make it 10000000 grit



I actually strop on baby seal skin sprayed with Medusa tears.


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2018)

don't forget unicorn ointment


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 13, 2018)

panda said:


> don't forget unicorn ointment



I usually just crush up their horns into a powder and snort it before I start sharpening.


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2018)

man; sharing is caring, be a pal and cut me a line or four.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 13, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Just imagine how many strops you could make for $500.



Dudeeee! Great idea!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 13, 2018)

panda said:


> should use meteorite compound spray, make it 10000000 grit



I like this, a nice simple abrasive polish


----------



## labor of love (Jun 13, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Dudeeee! Great idea!



Not even 4 sided strops. Like, do you even octagonal bro?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 13, 2018)

panda said:


> should use meteorite compound spray, make it 10000000 grit



That particular grit size works really well with $50 stainless knives actually. You dont even need stones. Strops only.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 13, 2018)

panda said:


> don't forget unicorn ointment



Ive heard the best Eskimo stroppers (&#128514; spellcheck.. strippers) use walrus oosik coated with this to burnish the finest edges


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 13, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Not even 4 sided strops. Like, do you even octagonal bro?



Yes great idea! Some hexagons too


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 13, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> I actually strop on baby seal skin sprayed with Medusa tears.



Holy crap now thats a good idea and definitely worth $500


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 13, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> Ive heard the best Eskimo stroppers ([emoji23] spellcheck.. strippers) use walrus oosik coated with this to burnish the finest edges



Fresh walrus oosik!? The blood Im sure helps build a slurry


----------



## daveb (Jun 13, 2018)

ntxt


----------

